# New Intel Roadmap - Broadwell auch als K-Edition



## matty2580 (19. Oktober 2013)

New Intel Roadmap - Broadwell auch als K-Edition

matty2580 | 19.10.2013 | 22:00 Uhr

*Die chinesische Seite VR Zone zeigt gerade eine neue Intel Roadmap mit sehr interessanten Informationen, die ich der PCGH-Community natürlich nicht vorenthalten möchte. Broadwell wird es auch für den Desktop, in Form von Sockel LGA 1150 geben.* 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)

Hier erst einmal die Folie/Roadmap um die es geht.
Wie man im rot umrandeten Bereich gut sehen kann, wird explizit Broadwell für Sockel LGA 1150, in der K-Edition kommen.
D.h., es wird voraussichtlich einen i7-5770K, und einen i5-5670K geben.
Voraussichtlich kommen wird auch ein i7-5770R, i7-5670R, und i5-5570R als BGA, so wie es auch bei Haswell war.
Ebenfalls wird bestimmt in Q3 2014 ein Nachfolger des gerade auf CB getesteten Xeon E3-1230 kommen.
Ein Geheimtipp für alle, die die Leistung eines i7 für den Preis eines i5 wollen.
Die Modelle darunter werden wie vermutet als Haswell Refresh kommen.
Broadwell wird in erster Linie für Mobile und Server wichtig werden.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)

Damit wird das Gerücht das Broadwell nicht für den Desktop kommen wird teilweise entkräftet.
Teilweise entkräftet wird auch das Gerücht, dass es ab jetzt nur noch einen 2 Jahres Zyklus geben wird.
Dagegen kann es durchaus sein, dass sich Broadwell um ein Quartal verschieben wird.
Bestätigt wird aber auch der Haswell Refresh ab dem 3 Quartal, dem so genannten Back to School (BTS) Zeitraum.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)

Nicht vorbeikommen werden die Aufrüster/Neukäufer an den neuen Intel Chipsätzen der 9 Series.
Dafür unterstützen die neuen Mainboards der 9 Series auch Sata Express.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)

Die obere Folie beschreibt detailliert noch einmal die Vorteile der neuen Chipsätze.
Interessanter ist dagegen die untere Folie mit Haswell E.
Bestätigt werden noch einmal Haswell E mit 8 Cores und DDR4.
Und natürlich hoffen alle auf einen bezahlbaren 8 Kerner von Intel, auch ich. ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)



*persönliche Meinung*:

Ich freue mich sehr darüber, dass Intel die Gamer nicht vernachlässigt, und wenigstens K-Modelle von Broadwell anbieten wird.
Intel ist sich offenbar seiner Verantwortung bewusst, und stemmt sich gegen die Stagnation im Desktop Bereich.
Endlich reagiert Big Intel und versucht den schwächelnden Markt etwas zu beleben. Besser spät als nie. ^^
Jetzt bleibt bloß noch zu hoffen, dass Broadwell außer der größeren iGPU auch etwas IPC-Steigerung mitbringt.
Bei AMD kann man beim aktuellen Marktanteil keine Wunder mehr erhoffen.
Bleibt jetzt bitte am Ball Intel, und stemmt Euch gegen die Stagnation.
Das Jahr 2014 wird damit doch nicht so "langweilig" wie das Jahr 2013, dass eindeutig im Schatten der neuen Konsolen steht.
Mit Broadwell und Haswell E erwarten uns interessante Produkte, die bestimmt für leere Portemonnaies sorgen werden. ^^
Kaveri am Jahresanfang, Maxwell ab Q2, und vielleicht ein Pirate Island am Ende des Jahres, werden ebenfalls für genug Gesprächsstoff sorgen.


Quelle: VR-Zone
å›*å°æ‰‹ç„¡åŠ›åæ“Šè€Œéš¨ä¾¿æžï¼ŒIntel å°‡åœ¨ 2014 å¹´åº•é‡‹å‡º Broadwell-K è™•ç†å™¨ - VR-Zone ä¸*æ–‡ç‰ˆ
Übersetzung:
Google Übersetzer


----------



## Atma (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: New Intel Roadmap - Broadwell doch als K-Edition*

Haswell-E ist bei mir schon seit den ersten Infos fest eingeplant und stellt einen würdigen Nachfolger für den 2600K dar. 8C/16T ich komme


----------



## FSPower (20. Oktober 2013)

Das klingt doch wirklich mal gut! Eigentlich wollte ich schon zu Haswell wechseln, aber die Mehrleistung war einfach noch zu uninteressant. Dann wird mein 2500K wohl noch ein Jahr aushalten müssen und hoffentlich gibt es dann mal eine vernünftige Leistungssteigerung! 
Und wenn Haswell-E nicht exorbitant teuer wird wäre das natürlich auch eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## Abductee (20. Oktober 2013)

FSPower schrieb:


> Und wenn Haswell-E nicht exorbitant teuer wird wäre das natürlich auch eine Überlegung wert.



Der wird exorbitant teuer, da würd ich mir keine Illusionen machen.


----------



## FSPower (20. Oktober 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Der wird exorbitant teuer, da würd ich mir keine Illusionen machen.


 
Je nach Leistungsplus würde exorbitant für mich bei >1000€ anfangen. Wenn ich mir dann immernoch keine Hoffnung machen soll, dann freue ich mich einfach mal auf Broadwell!


----------



## Abductee (20. Oktober 2013)

Als Vergleich, ein jetziger Xeon mit 8 Kerne und halbwegs einem Takt liegt bei ~1600€
Intel Xeon E5-2687W, 8x 3.10GHz, Sockel-2011, boxed (BX80621E52687W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich kann mir schwer vorstellen das der K günstiger wird.

Oder möchstest du einen 6 Kerner? Dann könnte es sich vielleicht mit den 1000€ ausgehen.
http://geizhals.at/de/intel-xeon-e5-1660-v2-bx80635e51660v2-a994301.html


----------



## Placebo (20. Oktober 2013)

Wenn der 8-core Haswell als "K"-Version kommt, dann kostet der sehr sicher 500€.


----------



## Abductee (20. Oktober 2013)

Placebo schrieb:


> Wenn der 8-core Haswell als "K"-Version kommt, dann kostet der sehr sicher 500€.


 
Du meinst weil die jetzigen 1600€ kosten, kostet der neuen nur noch 500€?


----------



## Scalon (20. Oktober 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Du meinst weil die jetzigen 1600€ kosten, kostet der neuen nur noch 500€?



Ich denke du übersiehst die Ironie in seinem Post, da kein Smiley drinne ist xD


----------



## Placebo (20. Oktober 2013)

Nein, war keine Ironie. Die High-End k-Verison hat schon immer 500€ gekostet, warum soll sich das jetzt ändern? Logischer wäre es eher, wenn nur das extreme-Modell als Achtkerner kommt (ähnlich dem 980x, nur zwei Kerne mehr) oder noch schlechter: wieder nur Sechskerner im Desktopsegment. Aber 1600€ ist zu viel für Desktop, so weit ist Intel meines Wissens noch nie gegangen. Kerne sind nicht alles, die könnten (rein theoretisch) den Cache auf 3MB beschneiden, dann hast du auch acht Kerne. Ob dir so ein Prozessor was nützt ist eine andere Frage. Mit DDR4 wird das Ganze sowieso sauteuer.


----------



## matty2580 (20. Oktober 2013)

Noch ist nicht absehbar, wie Intel Haswell E preislich einordnen wird.
Bei Ivy Bridge E mussten wir auch lange warten, bis erste Preise durchgesickert sind.
Bestimmt werden wir da noch einige Monate warten müssen.

Definitiv werden 8 cores für Haswell E kommen.
Es wird bestimmt einen i7-5960X, einen i7-5930K, und einen i7 5820 geben.
Wieviel cores diese CPUs haben werden, ist nicht genau bekannt.
Nur das der i7-5960X wahrscheinlich 8 cores haben wird.
Möglich wäre aber auch ein neues Modell über dem i7-5960X, oder ein i7-5930K mit 8 cores.


----------



## Scalon (20. Oktober 2013)

Placebo schrieb:


> Nein, war keine Ironie. Die High-End k-Verison hat schon immer 500€ gekostet, warum soll sich das jetzt ändern? Logischer wäre es eher, wenn nur das extreme-Modell als Achtkerner kommt (ähnlich dem 980x, nur zwei Kerne mehr) oder noch schlechter: wieder nur Sechskerner im Desktopsegment. Aber 1600€ ist zu viel für Desktop, so weit ist Intel meines Wissens noch nie gegangen. Kerne sind nicht alles, die könnten (rein theoretisch) den Cache auf 3MB beschneiden, dann hast du auch acht Kerne. Ob dir so ein Prozessor was nützt ist eine andere Frage. Mit DDR4 wird das Ganze sowieso sauteuer.



Wenn sie knapp 900€ für einen Sechskerner verlangen können und dieser vermutlich auch gekauft wird, dann kann ich mir persönlich einfach nicht vorstellen das ein echter 8 Kernen 500€ kostet.


----------



## Atma (20. Oktober 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Als Vergleich, ein jetziger Xeon mit 8 Kerne und halbwegs einem Takt liegt bei ~1600€
> Intel Xeon E5-2687W, 8x 3.10GHz, Sockel-2011, boxed (BX80621E52687W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Ich kann mir schwer vorstellen das der K günstiger wird.
> ...


Was willst du ständig mit den Xeons? Ist an dir vorbeigegangen, dass es auch einen 6-Kerner i7 für den Desktop gibt der ca. 500€ kostet? An der Preisstaffelung wird sich mit Haswell-E nicht viel ändern. Die 6-Kerner werden den ohnehin ziemlich sinnlosen Quadcore für den 2011er Sockel ersetzen und die 8-Kerner werden das sein, was heute der 4930K und 4960X sind.

Und nun unterhalte bitte woanders die Leute mit deinen Xeons.


----------



## Jeanboy (20. Oktober 2013)

Der 8-Kerner wird im Bereich des 4960X liegen, also knapp unter 1000 Euro.

500 Euro halte ich für realitätsfern


----------



## Atma (20. Oktober 2013)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Der 8-Kerner wird im Bereich des 4960X liegen, also knapp unter 1000 Euro.
> 
> 500 Euro halte ich für realitätsfern


Schon jetzt ist der DIE des 4960X dank 22 nm nur lächerliche 257 mm² groß, während der 3960X mit 32 nm noch 435 mm² hatte. Realitätsfern ist ein 8-Kerner in dem Preissegment allein aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht gewiss nicht.


----------



## Jeanboy (20. Oktober 2013)

Atma schrieb:


> Schon jetzt ist der DIE des 4960X dank 22 nm nur lächerliche 257 mm² groß, während der 3960X mit 32 nm noch 435 mm² hatte. Realitätsfern ist ein 8-Kerner in dem Preissegment allein aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht gewiss nicht.


 
Bei der Veröffentlichung reden wir nochmal drüber


----------



## Atma (20. Oktober 2013)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Bei der Veröffentlichung reden wir nochmal drüber


Wenn Intel die Preise höher ansetzen _sollte_, hat das nichts mit der Wirtschaftlichkeit zu tun, sondern weil man bei Intel mangels Konkurrenz die Preise bestimmen kann wie man lustig ist. Intel will hingegen auch CPUs verkaufen und diese nicht nur in den Händlerlagern vergammeln lassen. Preiserhöhungen sehe ich bei Haswell-E deshalb nicht auf uns zukommen.


----------



## Abductee (20. Oktober 2013)

Atma schrieb:


> Was willst du ständig mit den Xeons? Ist an dir vorbeigegangen, dass es auch einen 6-Kerner i7 für den Desktop gibt der ca. 500€ kostet? An der Preisstaffelung wird sich mit Haswell-E nicht viel ändern. Die 6-Kerner werden den ohnehin ziemlich sinnlosen Quadcore für den 2011er Sockel ersetzen und die 8-Kerner werden das sein, was heute der 4930K und 4960X sind.
> Und nun unterhalte bitte woanders die Leute mit deinen Xeons.



Ich seh dein Problem nicht warum die Preise der großen Xeons als Vergleich zu den 2011er Broadwell so falsch sein soll?
Xeon E3 vs. i7 Desktop
Xeon E5 vs. i7-E
Aber Intel wird beim gleichen Preis sicherlich zwei Kerne herschenken


----------



## Jeanboy (20. Oktober 2013)

Atma schrieb:


> Wenn Intel die Preise höher ansetzen _sollte_, hat das nichts mit der Wirtschaftlichkeit zu tun, sondern weil man bei Intel mangels Konkurrenz die Preise bestimmen kann wie man lustig ist. Intel will hingegen auch CPUs verkaufen und diese nicht nur in den Händlerlagern vergammeln lassen. Preiserhöhungen sehe ich bei Haswell-E deshalb nicht auf uns zukommen.



Du bist immer noch von deiner Milchmädchenrechnung überzeugt? 

Der DIE des 4930k ist 257 mm² groß, die des 3930k  435mm².
Genauso ist es beim 3960X und 4960X auch:

Beide kosten gleich viel.

DIE Size und Preis stehen in gar keiner Relation.


Jetzt zeig mir ein nennenswertes Argument, wieso Intel die Preise niedriger ansetzen sollte, obwohl man noch mehr Kerne geboten bekommt.
Die Ausbeute wird noch niedriger sein


----------



## matty2580 (20. Oktober 2013)

Leute, wir wissen nur dass Haswell E mit 8 Kernen kommen wird, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Alles Andere ist eine reine Diskussion mit Glaskugeln. ^^
Aber bitte nicht darüber streiten.


----------



## Atma (20. Oktober 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich seh dein Problem nicht warum die Preise der großen Xeons als Vergleich zu den 2011er Broadwell so falsch sein soll?
> Xeon E3 vs. i7 Desktop
> Xeon E5 vs. i7-E
> Aber Intel wird beim gleichen Preis sicherlich zwei Kerne herschenken


Sind die heutigen Quadcores denn teurer als die damaligen Core 2 Duo Flaggschiffe? Nicht im geringsten. Es geht nicht allein um die reine Anzahl der Kerne, sondern die dafür benötigte Fläche auf dem Wafer. Da diese in 22 nm bei einem 8 Kerner wohl nicht mal die Fläche eines 6-Kerners in 32 nm erreichen wird, verschenkt man hier keinerlei Material.

Ich kann dir auch sagen, was mich an deinen Vergleichen stört. Du hast einfach plump Xeons rausgesucht, um dich auf diese Zahlen zu stützen und vorherzusagen, dass Haswell-E maßlos teuer werden wird. Die Preisstaffelung bei den Xeons ist einfach anders, allein schon weil es viel mehr Modelle und unterschiedlichere Taktraten als bei den Cores im Desktop gibt. Oder hast du irgendwo schon einen 6-Kerner i7 mit 2,1 GHz Basistakt für ~350€ gesehen? Ich jedenfalls nicht.



> Die Ausbeute wird noch niedriger sein


Ivy Bridge-E = 22 nm, Haswell-E = 22 nm. An der Ausbeute wird sich rein gar nichts ändern.


----------



## Jeanboy (20. Oktober 2013)

Atma schrieb:


> Sind die heutigen Quadcores denn teurer als die damaligen Core 2 Duo Flaggschiffe? Nicht im geringsten. Es geht nicht allein um die reine Anzahl der Kerne, sondern die dafür benötigte Fläche auf dem Wafer. Da diese in 22 nm bei einem 8 Kerner wohl nicht mal die Fläche eines 6-Kerners in 32 nm erreichen wird, verschenkt man hier keinerlei Material.



Wie gesagt... Milchmädchenrechnung.

Du schaust nur auf 1 Parameter und vergisste alle anderen


----------



## Atma (20. Oktober 2013)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Wie gesagt... Milchmädchenrechnung.
> 
> Du schaust nur auf 1 Parameter und vergisste alle anderen


Ja es ist eine totale Milchmädchenrechnung, wenn wir zum damaligen Preis für 2 Kerne heute 4 Kerne bekommen 

Du klammerst dich viel zu sehr an das mehr Kerne = höherer Preis Schema.


----------



## Abductee (20. Oktober 2013)

Atma schrieb:


> Ich kann dir aus sagen, was mich an deinen Vergleichen stört. Du hast  einfach plump Xeons rausgesucht, um dich auf diese Zahlen zu stützen und  vorherzusagen, dass Haswell-E maßlos teuer werden wird. Die  Preisstaffelung bei den Xeons ist einfach anders, allein schon weil es  viel mehr Modelle und unterschiedlichere Taktraten gibt als bei den  Cores im Desktop gibt. Oder hast du irgendwo schon einen 6-Kerner i7 mit  2,1 GHz Basistakt für ~350€ gesehen? Ich jedenfalls nicht.



Was hat denn die größere Auswahl der Xeons jetzt damit zu tun?
Das ist einfach meine Milchmädchenrechnung das sich Intel eine gewisse Leistung auch bezahlen lässt.

Intel Core i7-4770  ~260€
Intel Xeon E3-1240 v3 ~230€

Intel Core i7-4960X ~870€
Intel Xeon E5-1660 v2 ~900€

Intel Xeon E5-2687W ~1600€
Broadwell 2011 ???

Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen das die CPU um so viel billiger wird als die Vorgänger.


----------



## Jeanboy (20. Oktober 2013)

Atma schrieb:


> Ja es ist eine totale Milchmädchenrechnung, wenn wir zum damaligen Preis für 2 Kerne heute 4 Kerne bekommen
> 
> Du klammerst dich viel zu sehr an das mehr Kerne = höherer Preis Schema.


 
Und jetzt vergleichst du Äpfel mit Birnen.

Als die 4 Kerner rauskamen, waren die 2 Kerner deutlich billiger.

Jetzt kommen die 8 Kerner raus und weshalb sollen die nochmal genauso teuer wie 6 Kerner sein?


In paar Jahren werden 8 Kerner genauso viel kosten wie 6 Kerner heutzutage, aber mit SICHERHEIT nicht bei Veröffentlichung.


Ich zitiere mich gerne nochmal:



> Der DIE des 4930k ist 257 mm² groß, die des 3930k  435mm².
> Genauso ist es beim 3960X und 4960X auch:
> 
> Beide kosten gleich viel.
> ...



Ich klammere mich nicht an "mehr Kerne = höherer Preis", sondern an die Realität:


Mehr Kerne + komplexere Struktur + kleinere Chipfläche + alle weiteren Parameter => niedrigere Ausbeute = genauso viele Chips pro QM = gleicher Preis





> Ivy Bridge-E = 22 nm, Haswell-E = 22 nm. An der Ausbeute wird sich rein gar nichts ändern.


Doch, da 8 Kerne.


----------



## Atma (20. Oktober 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen das die CPU um so viel billiger wird als die Vorgänger.


Wie oben schon geschrieben. Auch du klammerst dich zu sehr ans das mehr Kerne = höherer Preis Schema. Die damaligen Core 2 Duo Flaggschiffe wie der E6850 haben damals auch um die 300€ oder mehr gekostet. Heute gibt es für den Preis 4 Kerne + HT.

Wir sprechen uns dann Ende 2014 noch mal


----------



## XE85 (20. Oktober 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Als Vergleich, ein jetziger Xeon mit 8 Kerne und halbwegs einem Takt liegt bei ~1600€
> Intel Xeon E5-2687W, 8x 3.10GHz, Sockel-2011, boxed (BX80621E52687W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland





Abductee schrieb:


> Ich seh dein Problem nicht warum die Preise der  großen Xeons als Vergleich zu den 2011er Broadwell so falsch sein soll?
> Xeon E3 vs. i7 Desktop
> Xeon E5 vs. i7-E
> Aber Intel wird beim gleichen Preis sicherlich zwei Kerne herschenken



Du übersiehst da etwas entscheidendes: Es gibt aktuell keine 8 Kern Xeons die um die Dual CPU fähigkeit beschnitten sind. 

Auch aktuell kostet ein 4960X mit dual CPU fähigkeit, namentlich der Xeon E5-2643V2, mehr als eben der 4960X, der sogar 100MHz merh hat. Ergo ist zu erwarten das auch der kommende 8 Kern Haswell i7 günstiger ist als das entsprechende Dual Socket (Xeon) Modell. Noch dazu ist zu erwarten das das i7 Topmodell zuerst eher in der 130Watt Klasse eingeordnet wird und somit womöglich nicht dem schnellsten 8 Kern Xeon entspricht.


----------



## Abductee (20. Oktober 2013)

Wer sagt dir das die Dual-Fähigkeit nicht jeder hat und nur per Lasercut beschnitten wurde?
Ich glaub nicht das die Fähigkeit wirklich extra Kohle kostet.


----------



## XE85 (20. Oktober 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Wer sagt dir das die Dual-Fähigkeit nicht jeder hat und nur per Lasercut beschnitten wurde?


 
Natürlich hat sie jeder, auch die i7, sind ja dasselbe DIE, nur die Freischaltung gibts eben nicht umsonst.



Abductee schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht das die Fähigkeit wirklich extra Kohle kostet.



natürlich kostet sie das, schau mal in den Preisverlgeich:

Quad Core Single Socket: Intel Xeon E5-1620 v2, 4x 3.70GHz, Sockel-2011, tray (CM8063501292405) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Quad Core Dual Socket: Intel Xeon E5-2637 v2, 4x 3.50GHz, Sockel-2011, tray (CM8063501520800) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

+ 528€ (+285%)

Six Core Single Socket: Intel Xeon E5-1650 v2, 6x 3.50GHz, Sockel-2011, tray (CM8063501292204) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Six Core Dual Socket: Intel Xeon E5-2643 v2, 6x 3.50GHz, Sockel-2011, tray (CM8063501287403) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

+ 759€ (+253%)

Die Dual Fähigkeit kostet bei Taktgleichheit sogar ganz saftig aufpreis.


Wenn man die Werte des 6 KErner auf den 8 Kerner umlegt landet man vom entsprechenden Xeon wieder bei den etwa 900€ für das Extreme Modell.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Oktober 2013)

FSPower schrieb:


> Je nach Leistungsplus würde exorbitant für mich bei >1000€ anfangen. Wenn ich mir dann immernoch keine Hoffnung machen soll, dann freue ich mich einfach mal auf Broadwell!



Ziemlich exakt 1000 $ (genauer: 999$ abzüglich des Soll-Preises des einzeln zu erwerbenen AiO) für das Topmodell  kann man wohl erwarten.
Es sei denn, Intel ändert nach über einem Jahrzehnt auf einmal die Preisstruktur in einem Segment, in dem es überhaupt nicht um Preise&Einnahmen, sondern allein um Show geht.




Abductee schrieb:


> Ich kann mir schwer vorstellen das der K günstiger wird.


 
Der K wird sogar noch deutlich günstiger - wenn es einen gibt. Denn der liegt nunmal unter dem X, für den XE85 schön den Preis vorgerechnet hat. (Es sei denn, es kommt analog zum Bloomfield-Zeiten, gar kein So2011-3 K-Modell)


Aber wieso stürzen sich hier eigentlich alle auf die Haswells?
Die eigentliche Sensation ist doch eigentlich eine Roadmap, auf der neben dem ominösen "Haswell Refresh" ein Broadwell für Sockel1150 genannt wird...


----------

